# Looking for some folks who want to learn to scrape - December 8 - 12.



## Richard King 2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi again.  I had a fellow call me today about bringing some parts off his B&S Horizontal # 2 Mill to the class, so that would make it interesting.   So if your interested, check out my forum at the top of the lists under private forums, just under PM forum.

Also if anyone has any question on machine rebuilding, scraping, loose turcite, bad spindle bearings, etc.  let me know here so I can help you.

Rich


----------

